# Memorial Day Call Sets



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I wanted to have some of my special red/white/blue calls with certificates ready for Memorial Day. I am having trouble getting the wood, hopefully this coming week I will have a deal finalized to laminate the wood.If I can get the wood soon enough I will try and get some ready immediately. I planned on having a contest for Memorial Day but it doesnt look good for the wood, so hopefully I will have some made for the 4th of July.I thought I would post a couple of pics of these calls for some of the newer members. I would also like to know if there is any interest in these calls.These calls are not for sale so I figured I could post here,I will post some for sale in my offical thread when I get the wood and if there is a contest, I am contacting Don to see where it should be posted.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Again Ed great looking calls for a great occasion. Good luck on getting your wood. Don should be here in a minute on that one! LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

These are very nice calls as I also have a set. Ed good luck with the wood and if not July 4th is not far off. Don't miss an chance to get a set of these calls guys, the pictures don't do them justice


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes Geoff, the three sets pictured are of the ones I made last year and one is your set, lol

maybe I should ban any that already have a set, LMAO sorry I am just feeling a little mean !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful calls!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Very Nice.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Red , White, and Blue...... Made in America.... Good Looking to boot.... Can't beat that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

jswift said:


> Red , White, and Blue...... Made in America.... Good Looking to boot.... Can't beat that.


that's what it's all about......... :usflag:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very cool looking calls Ed

being a very patriotic American

i would love a set of them

would it be possible for you to put the US NAVY emblem on one

my youngest son loves to hunt anything and everything like me,and i think he would love a call like that

especially since he is a sailor


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im hoping so :smile:

cause if he can do it, i will buy it

and since it would be for our son,the wife wouldnt say "no"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

jswift said:


> Red , White, and Blue...... Made in America.... Good Looking to boot.... Can't beat that.


And they sound great too !


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

more contests?????.........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes JJ, last year I gave sets like these away for Memorial Day and the 4th of July, I am having trouble getting the would again so I will probably miss Memorial Day but should have a set made for the 4th.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tim, would a small pin inlayed in the calls like this work? The pin is 1/2" dia


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on the pin Ed !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great idea's.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous calls PW!

:hunter:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed that would be friggen awesome :usflag: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :usflag:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sealed the deal on the red/white/blue laminate today, almost could have used bois de rose for the price, lol

Biggest problem is he said he would try and have it ready to ship in 2 weeks. Thats even going to cut it close for the 4th.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the Navy pin is very cool, sounds like you'll have some red, white and blue calls in the near future, way to go............the Navy pin give me an idea, look for another post under predator calls.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, i showed the pic of the calls and the pin to my wife and told what i wanted to do

so she already said i could buy it 

i told ya if it was for our son she would ok it lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, it looks like a couple of weeks before the wood will be ready, and I will get the pin ordered.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

excellent,thank you very much Ed

i truly appreciate it


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nephew is in USMC. Count me in if you are taking orders.--Thanks


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will let everyone know when I get the wood in, the receipt I got by email says ship date 6/7. They must be a busy place, lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

add me to the list


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

God Bless America! Those are some great looking calls Ed.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Me too--I'll take one with usmc pin*


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice looking calls!


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey can this 23yr Vet get a pair of these still?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thought I would let you all know whats going on with the calls. The wood was to be ready on the 7th and then shipped. I have called and emailed the guy will no luck of getting ahold of him.I dont know if he has gone on vacation or what. I will keep trying to get ahold of him and find out when the wood is shipping out, this is exactly why I didnt do a contest and give the calls at a later date, people nowadays just dont seem to be reliable anymore.

Yes,TheRoOsTer they will be available to all, if I ever get more of the wood.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It all depends on the wood getting here.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

+1 on tradition.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i like traditions


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds good! I'll try to remember to check back.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I got ahold of an acountant where I ordered the wood , I left a message saying I wasnt going to pay my bill of over $10,000 if I didnt get a call back LOL. Guess what some guy called !!!! After some explaining he finally said , they were 2-3 weeks behind and the guy I ordered from was out of town. He said he would give him my name and number, we will see.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lack of monies will always get their attention.......LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Update on the red/white/blue calls. The wood has been shipped finally !!! Now I hope it is right, lol.
I will be ordering the military pins to inlay tomorrow, if anyone knows they want one please let me know and I will add it to my order SGB,jswift and swampbucket have already said they were interested ( I dont hold you to have to buy one guys)

Mike I am also ordering 1 of each branch for a set, (no obligation to buy)


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

I want a set! Let me know how much you need from me.


----------

